# Δημουλίδου διαμαρτύρεται, Δημοκίδης διαφωνεί



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Η γνωστή συγγραφέας ευπώλητων βιβλίων Χρ. Δημουλίδου ξεσπάει σε ανοιχτή επιστολή για όσους δανείζονται τα βιβλία της και ο Άρης Δημοκίδης της απαντάει (υπό μορφή ανάλυσης). Και οι δύο τοποθετήσεις έχουν κτγμ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία. (*LiFO, εδώ*).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 23, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να έχει και δίκιο η κ. Δημουλίδου, αλλά σίγουρα το ύφος της δεν την κάνει συμπαθητική. 

Ο Neil Gaiman, πάντως, δίνει δωρεάν ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία και υποστηρίζει ότι οι πωλήσεις του έχουν αυξηθεί, γιατί ο κόσμος τον ανακαλύπτει.





Και εδώ

Και η απάντησή του σε έναν βιβλιοπώλη που τον κατηγόρησε ότι με αυτά που κάνει του παίρνει τη μπουκιά απ το στόμα (τα τονισμένα δικά μου)

[...]_Just as a bookseller who regards a library as the enemy, because people can go there and read -- for free! -- what he sells, is missing that the library is creating a pool of people who like and take pleasure in books, will be his customer base, and are out there spreading the word about authors and books they like to other people, some of whom will simply go out and buy it.

If readers find (for free -- in a library, or on-line, or by borrowing from a friend, or on a window-sill) an author they really like, and that author has a nice spanking new hardback coming out, they are quite likely to come in to your shop and buy the nice spanking new hardback. You want that to happen. You really want that to happen a lot, because you'll make more in profit on each of the nice spanking new hardbacks than you will on the paperbacks (or, probably, on anything else in the shop).

I don't believe that anybody out there who can afford a copy of American Gods is going to not buy it (or another of my books) because it's available out there on line for nothing. (Not at this point, anyway.) I think it's a lot more likely that some of the people who read it will find an author they like, and buy more books. Which is good news for people who run bookshops._


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Σήμερα πήγα στο Άμαζον να παραγγείλω τον τελευταίο Juran (http://www.amazon.com/Jurans-Qualit...0163&sr=8-1&keywords=Juran's+Quality+Handbook) και παρατήρησα ότι είχα επίσης τις ακόλουθες επιλογές (πέρα από τις συνήθεις, όπως πχ μεταχειρισμένο):

Ενοικίαση (!)
Αγορά μεταχειρισμένο κι επαναπώληση μόλις το τελειώσω
Η κα Δημουλίδου (η οποία κάνει τρελά φάουλ, οφσάιντ και αντιαθλητικά στο σχόλιό της — δεν είναι απλώς ότι τα λέει σωστά μεν αλλά αντιπαθητικά, _καθόλου σωστά_ δεν τα λέει) ως φαίνεται έχει αποκτήσει κι άλλον ανταγωνισμό μετά τις βιβλιοθήκες και το από-χέρι-σε-χέρι... και μάλιστα με τις ευλογίες του τουρμποκαπιταλισμού!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Όλι, για το *πολύ* ενδιαφέρον συνοδευτικό υλικό που έφερες.

Κι εγώ θεώρησα χρήσιμο αυτόν τον διάλογο, επειδή παρουσιάζει από άλλες οπτικές γωνίες μια συζήτηση που μας αφορά —το συνολικό κόστος του βιβλίου και τα κέρδη που αποκομίζουν οι συντελεστές του, σε συνδυασμό με τα κέρδη που αποκομίζουν οι αναγνώστες. Θυμίζω τη σχετική συζήτησή μας με τίτλο Είναι ακριβό το βιβλίο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Περιττό να σας πω ότι, αφού δεν έχει τύχει να διαβάσω ποτέ βιβλίο της κυρίας Δημουλίδου, μ' αυτά που έγραψε τώρα, και μάλιστα μ' αυτό το ύφος, δεν πρόκειται να διαβάσω ποτέ -- ούτε δανεικό, ούτε αγορασμένο, ούτε δωρεάν. Άντε, θα κάνω μια υποχώρηση: αν μου το χαρίσει κάποιος, μπορεί να το ξεφυλλίσω.

Αλλά, δεδομένου ότι ήδη τα σόσιαλ μύδια βουίζουν για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, μπας και βρήκε τρόπο να διαφημιστεί τζάμπα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Εγώ, πάλι, έχω πάθει κάτι τον τελευταίο καιρό και προσπαθώ να αναζητώ hard facts. Πέρα από τα κοινωνικά αντιπαθητικά της Δημουλίδου (στα οποία ο Δημοκίδης της δίνει την απλή λύση: «παράπεμψέ τα στον εκδοτικό σου»), με ενδιαφέρει αυτό που αναφέρει, ότι για να μπει ένα βιβλίο σε δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη πρέπει να περάσει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο· αν ισχύει διεθνώς, αν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα. Περισσότερο από περιέργεια, βέβαια, επειδή το αναπότρεπτο μέλλον μάς το έδειξε ήδη ο Ζάζουλας με την παραπομπή στην Αμαζόνα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 23, 2012)

Σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο, στον οποίο όλοι οι συγγραφείς θα είχαν το ταλέντο και το ανοιχτό μυαλό του Γκέιμαν και η αγορά θα είχε το μέγεθος της αμερικανικής, η Δημουλίδου θα είχε άδικο. Φοβάμαι όμως, πως έχει δίκιο, αν και όχι με την έννοια που νομίζει. Το προϊόν της Δημουλίδου δεν απευθύνεται στο ίδιο κοινό με το κοινό του Γκέιμαν. Ο δεύτερος μπορεί να ποντάρει στη μακρόχρονη σχέση του κοινού με το έργο του και με τα βιβλία του, καθώς και στην ποικιλία των οικονομικών ευκαιριών για έναν πετυχημένο συγγραφέα (διαλέξεις, σενάρια, κλπ.). Η πρώτη, που παράγει ένα προϊόν για ένα ευρύτατο κοινό αλλά με πολύ στενή χρήση («να 'χω κάτι να διαβάσω στα λεωφορεία»), για πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, σε μια πολύ μικρή αγορά, έχει το δίκιο της που θέλει να εξαργυρώσει _βραχυπρόθεσμα_ και με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο την πρόσκαιρη επιτυχία της. 

Το κυνικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι πως η Δημουλίδου θεωρητικά έχει άδικο, στην πράξη όμως έχει (από μια στενά οικονομική σκοπιά) δίκιο, παρά τον εξωφρενικό τρόπο της, απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνει πως το δίκιο της λέει πολλά (τα οποία δεν τη συμφέρουν) για την ποιότητα του έργου της.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Όλι, για το *πολύ* ενδιαφέρον συνοδευτικό υλικό που έφερες.


Το 'χε φέρει ήδη κι ο daeman: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5742-%CE%A0%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CE%BF%CF%80%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8E%CE%BD-%CE%AD%CF%81%CE%B3%CF%89%CE%BD&p=129908&viewfull=1#post129908 (τσιτάρω ένα ποστ πιο πάνω απ' του daeman, γιατί έχει κι η τοποθέτηση του Hellegennes την αξία της — και τα στοιχεία της).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με ενδιαφέρει αυτό που αναφέρει ότι για να μπει ένα βιβλίο σε δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη πρέπει να περάσει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο· αν ισχύει διεθνώς, αν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα.


*Αρχεία, βιβλιοθήκες και πνευματική ιδιοκτησία* (της Διονυσίας Καλλινίκου)

Θα πρέπει να παρατηρηθεί ότι η εθνική νομοθεσία δεν χρησιμοποίησε το άρθρο 5 της Οδηγίας 92/100 που επιτρέπει στα κράτη μέλη να παρεκκλίνουν από το δικαίωμα δημόσιου δανεισμού, με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι δημιουργοί λαμβάνουν αμοιβή, ούτε εξαιρούνται από την πληρωμή ορισμένες κατηγορίες ιδρυμάτων, όπως οι δημόσιες ή πανεπιστημιακές βιβλιοθήκες (βλ. άρθρο 5 Οδηγίας 92/100). Κατά συνέπεια *στην Ελλάδα το δικαίωμα δημόσιου δανεισμού διατηρεί τον αποκλειστικό χαρακτήρα και οι βιβλιοθήκες ή τα ιδρύματα που δανείζουν στο κοινό βιβλία* ή άλλα προστατευόμενα έργα ή αντικείμενα, όπως φωνογραφήματα, υλικούς φορείς ήχου και εικόνας, κινηματογραφικές ταινίες, βίντεο, DVD κλπ., *θα πρέπει να ζητήσουν την άδεια από το δημιουργό και τους άλλους δικαιούχους*. Η άσκηση του δικαιώματος δημόσιου δανεισμού δεν έχει περιοριστεί με νόμο ή με κάποια διοικητική πράξη και στην πραγματικότητα έχει αφεθεί στο πεδίο δράσης των δικαιούχων και των οργανισμών συλλογικής διαχείρισης. [...] Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 33 Ν.2121/1993 που αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις για τη σύμβαση έντυπης έκδοσης και τα δικαιώματα του μεταφραστή, σε περίπτωση δανεισμού αντιτύπων από τρίτους, η αμοιβή για την παροχή της αναγκαίας άδειας κατανέμεται σε ίσα μέρη ανάμεσα στο δημιουργό και τον εκδότη (άρθρο 33 παρ. 4 Ν.2121/1993). Στον Κανονισμό Λειτουργίας Βιβλιοθηκών δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά στα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για τις βιβλιοθήκες που δανείζουν τεκμήρια που προέρχονται από τις συλλογές τους (ΥΑ 8300/2003 ΦΕΚ Β 1173).
[...]
Στην Έκθεση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για το δικαίωμα δανεισμού στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση που καταρτίστηκε δυνάμει του άρθρο 5 παρ. 4 της Οδηγίας 92/100 και υποβλήθηκε στο Συμβούλιο, Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο και στην Οικονομική και Κοινωνική Επιτροπή στις 12-9-2002 [...] η Ελλάδα συγκαταλέγεται μεταξύ των κρατών μελών που δεν έχουν καταβάλει καμία αμοιβή στους δικαιούχους για το δικαίωμα δημόσιου δανεισμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *...**στην Ελλάδα το δικαίωμα δημόσιου δανεισμού διατηρεί τον αποκλειστικό χαρακτήρα και οι βιβλιοθήκες ή τα ιδρύματα που δανείζουν στο κοινό βιβλία* ή άλλα προστατευόμενα έργα ή αντικείμενα, όπως φωνογραφήματα, υλικούς φορείς ήχου και εικόνας, κινηματογραφικές ταινίες, βίντεο, DVD κλπ., *θα πρέπει να ζητήσουν την άδεια από το δημιουργό και τους άλλους δικαιούχους*.


1) Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο στα άλλα κράτη, π.χ. στην Αμερική;
2) Δηλαδή, όταν χαρίζουμε μεταχειρισμένα βιβλία σε δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες, οι βιβλιοθήκες παρανομούν όταν τα δανείζουν; Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι ζητούν την άδεια του δημιουργού και των άλλων δικαιούχων πριν τα δανείσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

Εγώ έχω μια άλλη απορία: η κυρία Δημουλίδου δεν δανείζεται ποτέ της πράγματα από άλλους, για να κάνει τη δουλειά της; Δεν έχει δανειστεί ποτέ, ξερωγώ, ένα ταψί, ένα εργαλείο κουζίνας, ένα CD, το αυτοκίνητο ενός φίλου, κάτι, τέλος πάντων; Προς τι τόσο μένος για τους δανειζόμενους; Δηλαδή εντάξει, κατανοώ τον πόνο της, αλλά νομίζω καλά της τα λέει ο Δημοκίδης.


----------



## sarant (Oct 23, 2012)

Πάντως, νομίζω πως δεν λέει αλήθεια η κ. Δ. όταν λέει ότι εισπράττει 0,2-1 ευρώ για κάθε αντίτυπο που πουλάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ έχω μια άλλη απορία: η κυρία Δημουλίδου δεν δανείζεται ποτέ της πράγματα από άλλους, για να κάνει τη δουλειά της; Δεν έχει δανειστεί ποτέ, ξερωγώ, ένα ταψί, ένα εργαλείο κουζίνας, ένα CD, το αυτοκίνητο ενός φίλου, κάτι, τέλος πάντων; Προς τι τόσο μένος για τους δανειζόμενους; Δηλαδή εντάξει, κατανοώ τον πόνο της, αλλά νομίζω καλά της τα λέει ο Δημοκίδης.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα για την ad hoc _στιγμιαία_ χρήση κάποιου βιβλίου, π.χ. για κάποιο τσιτάτο ή την αντιπαραβολή μιας μετάφρασης με το πρωτότυπο. Επίσης, σε εύλογα ιδιωτικά (=οικογένεια) ή επαγγελματικά (=π.χ. λεξικά γραφείου) πλαίσια. Μου φαίνεται όμως ότι ο παραλληλισμός αρχίζει να γίνεται προβληματικός όταν ξεφεύγει και αρχίζει να εμπίπτει στα πλαίσια της νομοθεσίας που έδωσε ο Ζάζουλας πιο πάνω.

Η ουσία είναι ίσως σε αυτό που έγραψε πιο πάνω ο π2. Συγγραφέας ο ένας, συγγραφέας κι ο άλλος, αλλά σε τόσο διαφορετικούς κόσμους, που μόνο κατ' όνομα και κατά σύμβαση ασκούν το ίδιο επάγγελμα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, νομίζω πως δεν λέει αλήθεια η κ. Δ. όταν λέει ότι εισπράττει 0,2-1 ευρώ για κάθε αντίτυπο που πουλάει.


Δεν λέει «εισπρακτέα», sarant, αλλά «καθαρά». ;) Και (παρόλο που φυσικά τα ποσά δείχνουν μικρά) το πώς ορίζει ο καθείς τα «καθαρά» είναι πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν λέει «εισπρακτέα», sarant, αλλά «καθαρά». ;) Και (παρόλο που φυσικά τα ποσά δείχνουν μικρά) το πώς ορίζει ο καθείς τα «καθαρά» είναι πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση. :)


Της γράφουν στη Λάιφο:
και κάτι τελευταίο :
Ο συγγραφέας... ...αμείβεται στο κάθε βιβλίο του από 0.20 λεπτά έως 1 ευρώ [καθαρά]...
ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ 49 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα
Ο ΛΥΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ 46 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα
ΟΙ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΠΡΩΜΕΝΟΥ 26 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα
ΜΕΡΣΕΝΤΕΣ ΧΙΛ 55 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα
ΠΟΣΟ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ Η ΒΡΟΧΗ; 4 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα
ΤΟ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΔΡΟΜΙ ΤΩΝ ΨΥΧΩΝ 97 χιλιάδες αντίτυπα (λεφτά υπήρχαν)
Σύνολο = 277.000 αντίτυπα (για όνομα του Θεού!!!)
Αυτά μόνο από το 2009 που πήγε στον Ψυχογιό.
Επίσης, μπας και ξέρει κανείς τι σύνταξη παίρνεις
μετά από 25 χρόνια στην Ο.Α?​


----------



## toraki (Oct 23, 2012)

*Δημουλίδου και βιβλιοθήκες*



drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ, πάλι, έχω πάθει κάτι τον τελευταίο καιρό και προσπαθώ να αναζητώ hard facts. Πέρα από τα κοινωνικά αντιπαθητικά της Δημουλίδου (στα οποία ο Δημοκίδης της δίνει την απλή λύση: «παράπεμψέ τα στον εκδοτικό σου»), με ενδιαφέρει αυτό που αναφέρει, ότι για να μπει ένα βιβλίο σε δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη πρέπει να περάσει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο· αν ισχύει διεθνώς, αν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα. Περισσότερο από περιέργεια, βέβαια, επειδή το αναπότρεπτο μέλλον μάς το έδειξε ήδη ο Ζάζουλας με την παραπομπή στην Αμαζόνα.



Αυτά που είπε η κ. Δημουλίδου μαρτυρούν άνθρωπο που στερείται πολιτισμού και παιδείας. Πουθενά στον κόσμο οι βιβλιοθήκες δεν εμπλουτίζονται με βιβλία που είναι στα αζήτητα και φυσικά πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν θα ήταν στα αζήτητα οι Ντοστογιέφσκι και Καζαντζάκης όπως η ίδια δήλωσε αλλά έσπευσε να σβύσει μετά την κατακραυγή (είχε μάλιστα προσθέσει και τη... Λιλίκα Ζωγράφου!!!). Και φυσικά πουθενά στον κόσμο οι βιβλιοθήκες δεν εμπλουτίζονται βιβλία μετά από 5-10 χρόνια από την έκδοσή τους!!!! Φοβάμαι ότι αν ακούγονται τέτοιες απόψεις είναι γιατί δεν έχουμε εμπειρία, παιδεία και αγωγή χρήσης των βιβλιοθηκών από τα μικράτα μας, όπως γίνεται αλλού... Τέλος πάντων, επειδή έχει γίνει μεγάλο θέμα κι επειδή όντως πέραν του πολιτισμικού (που δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να λυθεί από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη) υπάρχει και θεσμικό ζήτημα (δυστυχώς δηλαδή, γιατί συμμορφωνόμαστε με τα αρνητικά στοιχεία της Ευρωπαϊκής πραγματικότητας) σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες και υποχρεώσεις δανεισμού στις βιβλιοθήκες. Άλλο αυτό όμως και άλλο οι αρλούμπες της κυρίας Δημουλίδου! Δείτε κι εδώ μια συζήτηση: http://tuxlibrary.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post_23.html.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Διαβάστε τώρα τα σχόλια στο προφίλ της κυρίας Δημουλίδου στο Φέισμπουκ που αναδημοσιεύει ο Α. Δημοκίδης:
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/33223

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι η ίδια η συγγραφέας απάντησε στα σχόλια ως εξής:

ΧΡΥΣΗΙΔΑ ΔΗΜΟΥΛΙΔΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΛΥΠΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑΝ ΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ (sic) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΜΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ. ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ. ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ. ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟ. ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΑ ΚΩΝΕΙΟΦΟΡΑ (sic) ΣΧΟΛΕΙΑ (sic) ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ…ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ, ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Αυτό με τη νομοθεσία με μπέρδεψε. Η άδεια του συγγραφέα δεν είναι αυτονόητη με την αγορά του προϊόντος από τη βιβλιοθήκη; Για ποιον άλλο λόγο, εκτός από το δανεισμό, να αγοράσει μια βιβλιοθήκη ένα βιβλίο;


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα της Δημουλίδου, ούτε καν ήξερα την ύπαρξή της μέχρι που είδα το απόσπασμα με το σπίτι της προ καιρού στο Σπιτόσκυλο, αλλά με βάση το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει η Αλεξάνδρα νομίζω ξέρω γιατί παίρνει "μόνο" ένα ευρώ για κάθε βιβλίο: τα υπόλοιπα τα παίρνει ο διορθωτής.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] αλλά με βάση το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει η Αλεξάνδρα νομίζω ξέρω γιατί παίρνει "μόνο" ένα ευρώ για κάθε βιβλίο: τα υπόλοιπα τα παίρνει ο διορθωτής.



:lol: :lol: :lol:

SBE, έγραψες!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για ποιόν άλλο λόγο, εκτός από το δανεισμό, να αγοράσει μια βιβλιοθήκη ένα βιβλίο;


Υπάρχουν βιβλία που μια βιβλιοθήκη δεν τα δανείζει (αναφοράς και όσα φέρουν ειδική σήμανση — κι ας μην είναι αναφοράς), και υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες που δεν είναι δανειστικές (πχ του ΕΛΟΤ).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> SBE, έγραψες!


Πράγματι 
Είδα και λίγο τον τοίχο της (της Δημουλίδου, όχι της SBE) στο φ/β, όπου η συγγραφεύς είτε γράφει με κεφαλαία (κυρίως) είτε με άτονα μικρά (οπότε σου λύνεται η απορία γιατί γράφει κυρίως με κεφαλαία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε *και* εδώ τις ίδιες συζητήσεις που γίνονται σε όλα τα κοινωνικά μέσα. Νομίζω (και αυτός ήταν ο αρχικός μου στόχος) ότι θα ήταν προτιμότερο και πιο σύμφωνο με το προφίλ της Λεξιλογίας αν επικεντρωθούμε στα ουσιαστικά στοιχεία που βρίσκονται στο παρασκήνιο της διαμάχης: τα συγγραφικά δικαιώματα, τις δημόσιες, δανειστικές και μη, βιβλιοθήκες και τον τρόπο που γεμίζουν τα ράφια τους, τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε συγγραφείς και συγγραφείς.

Για παράδειγμα: Πρέπει ο συγγραφέας να ξέρει ορθογραφία;


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχουν βιβλία που μια βιβλιοθήκη δεν τα δανείζει (αναφοράς και όσα φέρουν ειδική σήμανση — κι ας μην είναι αναφοράς), και υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες που δεν είναι δανειστικές (πχ του ΕΛΟΤ).



Ας μην κολλάμε στις ειδικές περιπτώσεις, σε γενικές γραμμές, η βιβλιοθήκη τα αγοράζει για να τα διαβάσει το κοινό, είτε στο χώρο της βιβλιοθήκης είτε στο σπίτι.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ας μην κολλάμε στις ειδικές περιπτώσεις, σε γενικές γραμμές, η βιβλιοθήκη τα αγοράζει για να τα διαβάσει το κοινό, είτε στο χώρο της βιβλιοθήκης είτε στο σπίτι.


Οι μη-δανειστικές βιβλιοθήκες είναι πράγματι μερικότερη περίπτωση, αλλά η διάκριση της ανάγνωσης στον χώρο της βιβλιοθήκης από τον δημόσιο δανεισμό είναι κάτι το διαφορετικό: Όπως αναλύεται και στο άρθρο που λίνκαρα στο #9, ο ελληνικός νόμος αναγνωρίζει την εξουσία δημόσιου δανεισμού ως ένα διακριτό χαρακτηριστικό του περιουσιακού πνευματικού δικαιώματος. Επομένως, μπορείς να καθιστάς ένα έργο προσιτό στο κοινό, αλλά χρειάζεσαι την άδεια των δικαιούχων για να μπορείς να προβαίνεις και στον δημόσιο δανεισμό του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ξεκίνησα το νήμα με κάθε καλή πρόθεση και με απορία τύπου Μάγκι Σμίθ («Τι είναι η Δημουλίδου;»), όχι για σνομπάρισμα πάντως, εδώ μου ξεφεύγουν και νομπελίστες και μπουκεράδες. Με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα, αλλά μόλις τώρα πρόλαβα να διαβάσω ολόκληρο το νήμα για τους ανασφάλιστους μεταφραστές, οπότε μένει ακόμα αυτό εδώ και... το σημερινό μακρινάρι του Σαραντάκου:
Έχει δίκιο η Χρυσηίδα Δημουλίδου!

Καλά κουράγια!


----------

